# Tibor Riptide for Tarpon season?



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

JakeOnFly said:


> Hello, I've been looking into 11wt setups for tarpon season. I'm pushing towards a Riptide being that it's smaller than a Gulfstream and a tad bit lighter also. Has anyone used or currently uses a Riptide during poon season? What backing do you recommend ?


I've got the Riptide on a 10wt Scott Tidal spooled up with standard 30# backing and SA Mastery Tarpon taper in WF10F. I just got it last year but found it to be a great set up. Landed a couple poon in Key West and performed flawlessly.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

A riptide will work, but I'd lean more towards a gulstream on an 11 weight.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Yea, it's going to be a little small. The extra retrieve you can get from the GS will be worth it.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

JakeOnFly said:


> Hello, I've been looking into 11wt setups for tarpon season. I'm pushing towards a Riptide being that it's smaller than a Gulfstream and a tad bit lighter also. Has anyone used or currently uses a Riptide during poon season? What backing do you recommend ?


I use a Riptide , 11 wt. TandT, intermediate sinking line, 30lb dacron backing...love it for dredging!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I use a Rip on my 10 and the Gulf on the 12. You can go either way, the size in spool is negligible in regards to how much extra line you'll pick up.

Casting into rivers and stained water for poons (blind, working bubbles, rollers), I like for the rig to be on the lighter side. The Riptide would be a good choice there.

Sight casting has exponentially less casting than stained water. Heavier rigs are ok here, so the Gulf is a better choice.


----------



## JakeOnFly (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys. I think I'm gonna go towards a lighter setup for now (Riptide with a crosscurrent pro 1 10wt) then later work my way into a 12wt with a Gulfstream


----------

